# external hard drive issue



## sule (Sep 24, 2014)

Hello,
I used my _samsung m3 1tb_ external hard drive for _time machine backup_, on mac. The problem is, my computer's hard drive collapsed, and now no computer recognises my external. I changed the computer's hard disc and got a new one, than plugged in the external to it. I can see its presence in _Disc Utilities_, but it doesn't verify or repair the disc, I also can't mount or eject it. I only wish to *recover my data* in it. All of my projects and portfolios in there, so please help me?
Thank you.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Any luck when trying to access it with a different computer?


----------



## sule (Sep 24, 2014)

no, unfortunately not. But I can see it on disk utility on other computers.
PC doesn't read the disk either.


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello, so just we are clear about this, you operate a MAC computer running OS-X, you used your external drive with Time Machine for your backups, the drive on your MAC failed, so you replaced it, then reinstalled and updated OS-X, and when you launch Time Machine it does not recognize the drive? 
Also you should know that Time Machine usually formats the external drives to MAC OS extended file system, so those drives cannot be natively read or accessed by a Windows computer.


----------



## sule (Sep 24, 2014)

That's correct. I think my external hard drive doesn't work because I set it up as time machine backup.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

If it has failed, Ontrack, DriveSavers and Datarecovery are three well-known and respected* companies that can attempt to retrieve files off of a 'dead' hard drive. Pricing typically runs between a few hundred to a couple of thousand dollars (US).

*Western Digital "Platinum Data Recovery Partners"


----------



## CleaverX (Sep 27, 2012)

OK let's at least try to ascertain the status of the drive itself, when you plug it into a Windows PC, the machine should acknowledge the device (possibly calling it a USB bridge), if that is the case you should be able to launch the Computer Management console and click on the Disk Management and see if the machine at least sees the drive (it will not have a drive letter and it will be listed as an unknown volume or similar)
Can you confirm?


----------

